# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  قطار منتدى نحبك يا اردن

## معاذ ملحم

قطار المنتدى وقسم نحبك يا اردن




هذا القطار يقوم على القيام بالرحلات اليوميه الترفيهيه 

الى مناطق ومدن وقرى ليتم التعريف بها للجميع 





فلكل عضو ومن خلال الجولات ان نقف عند محطه رائعه لنزود الركاب بالمعلومات الكافية عن الاردن العزيز 

حيث يقوم العضو بتقديم اية معلومات عن اي مدينه

او قريه يرغب بالحديث عنها
 :Eh S(7): 
.
.
.

 :Eh S(7): 
أخوكم معاذ بني ملحم

 :Eh S(7):

----------


## دليلة

والله فكرة كثير حلوة  منها تكون النا معلومات عن هالوطن  العزيز

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

فكرة كتير حلوة مشكور معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب ...

مشكوره يا اخت دليله ويا اخت عاشقة الصمت 

على المرور 

*********************

اذا حابين تزودونا عن اي مدينة او قرية او معلم اثري او تاريخي او ديني ما في مشكله 

المهم نحصل على معومات كافية عن اي منطقه 

وشكرا لكم 

 :Encore:   :Eh S(6):  :Encore:

----------


## اردنية وبس

المفرق : ذات الطبيعه الصحراويه التي تحمل في اجوائها الدفئ والحنان مدينه كبيره وهي اكبر محافظات المملكه فيها قرية ام الجمال التي تحتوي على القلعه الاثرية ام الجمال التي زينها الرومان بالصخور البركانية والتي كانت تحمي القوافل 
فعاشت الاردن وسلمت يداك معاذ
اختك بنت الشديفات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره يا اختي على المرور ... والله والنعم منك 

المفرق مدينة حلوه وتمتاز بالبداوه و المناظر الرائعه و اهلها الكرام 

سلمت يمناكي يا النشميه

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

مدينة عمان 

مدينة عَمّان هي عاصمة المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية
تُعتبر عمّان المركز التجاري والإداري للأردن وقلبه الاقتصادي والتعليمي، حيث أصبحت عمّان نقطة استقطاب للكثير من الجاليات العربية لموقعها المتميز ولعمارتها المعاصرة، كما تستقطب عمّان الكثير من السياح سنوياً من أوروبا الغربية وأمريكا الشمالية واليابان وأستراليا ومن الدول العربية المجاورة والقريبة، وكثير من عائلات دول الخليج العربي تحديداً، إذ تكثر بها المعالم السياحية عموماً والعلاجية الطبية خصوصاً.


المدرج الروماني وسط المدينة.يعود تاريخ المدينة إلى أكثر من 7,000 سنة قبل الميلاد، ومرّت عليها حضارات عديدة دلّت عليها الآثار المنتشرة بأرجاء المدينة. فالمدرج الروماني هو أحد الآثار المتبقية من عهدالرومان وجبل القلعة بآثاره المختلفة يدل على الحضارات الإغريقية والرومانية والعمونية والأموية. والرجم الملفوف في جبل عمان المطل على وادي صقرة أحد ما تبقى من حضارات فترة ما قبل التاريخ لعبّاد الطبيعة وعناصرها كالشمس والقمر والنجوم

قدم إليها الحيثيون والهكسوس ثم قبائل العماليق الأقدمين تلتهم قبائل بني عمون، أو العمونيين،  الذين أعطوا المدينة اسمهم فأطلقوا عليها في البداية اسم ربة عمّون، والربة تعني العاصمة أو دار الملك ثم سقطت مع مرور الزمن كلمة ربة وبقيت عمون حتى أطلق عليها الأمويون اسم عمّان


معالم عمان 








محطة عمّان 


محطة عمان في الأردن هي إحدى محطات الخط الحديدي الحجازي التاريخي الذي كان يصل بين بلاد الشام ومكة المكرمة انطلاقاً من دمشق والذي توقف العمل به منذ بدايات القرن العشرين. المبنى الأثري للمحطة يعتبر أحد معالم مدينة عمان التاريخية





مسجد الملك الحسين 

مسجد الملك حسين[62] أكبر مساجد الأردن وأحدثها. بُني في عهد الملك عبد الله الثاني في عمّان بمنطقة دابوق التابعة لعمان الغربية. يقع المسجد على ارتفاع 1013 متر عن سطح البحر ويُمكن الذهاب إليه عن طريق دخول حدائق الملك حسين في شارع الملك عبد الله الثاني بالقرب من مدينة الحسين الطبية ثم سلوك الطرقات في الحديقة حتى الوصول إليه




قصر العدل 

يقع مبنى قصر العدل في منطقة العبدلي التي توجد فيها ثلث مباني ووزارات حكومة المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وجميع القيادات الأمنية والعسكرية



مجمع بنك الإسكان 

معلم معماري بارز في عمان الغربية، وتحديدا في الشميساني. تم إنجازه في أوائل ثمانينات القرن الماضي، حيث شكل طفرة نوعية في بناء الأبراج العالية لاحقا في عمّان. وهو ذو طراز شبيه بالحدائق المعلقة





سوق جارا 


سوق جارا، سوق موسمي يبدأ أسبوعيا في كل يوم جمعة خلال شهر حزيران/يونيو، وينتهي في شهر تشرين الأول/أكتوبر.[63] تُقيمه سنويا رابطة سكان جبل عمان. هو سوق تراثي يُقام في حي جبل عمّان وسط العاصمة الأردنية.[64] يرتاده السياح بكثرة خلال فصل الصيف



أبراج بوابة الأردن 

أبراج بوابة الأردن هي أحد المشاريع العمرانية قيد التنفيذ، وستكون معلما بارزا من معالم عمان العصرية فور الانتهاء من أعمال الإنشاء، حيث ستنتصب على أعلى نقطة في المدينة، وهي الدوار السادس التي تبعد 20 كيلومتر عن مطار الملكة علياء الدولي، والتي يمكن رؤيتها فيها من معظم مناطق المدينة


يسلموووو كتير ع الفكرة :SnipeR (69):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

محافظه المفرق

هي ثاني أكبر محافظات المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية من حيث المساحة، وثاني أقل كثافة السكانية 9.5 كم2. تقع في الشمال الشرقي تصل المملكة من الشرق الأقصى بالجمهورية العراقية عن طريق حدود الكرامة ومن الشمال بالجمهورية السورية عن طريق حدود جابر.
كان اسمها سابقًا الفدين، وتحتوي على مناطق أثرية عديدة من أهمها أم الجمال.
 وهي ذات طبيعة صحراوية من الشرق غنيّة بالمياه الجوفية تمدّ المملكة بمحاصيل الخضروات والثروة الحيوانية. أمّا من الغرب فهي ذات طبيعة خصبة منتجة لزيت الزيتون. 
من أهم العشائر التي تسكنها عشائر بني حسن(الشديفات، الحراحشه،العليمات،الزيود،الخلايله،العموش)
و أهل الجبل (العظامات والمساعيد والشرفات والزبيد) وكان يسكنها بعض عشائر الزريقات ورحلوا أول الخمسينات إلى جرش.
جامعه آل البيت

تأسست عام 1995م وتبلغ مساحتها الإجمالية 7400 دونم وقامت بافتتاح مؤتمر الفرانكفونيه الأول وتقدم الجامعة21 مساقا إجباريا للتخصصات كافه تغطي علوم الشريعة الإسلاميه ووقعت الجامعة عددا من الاتفاقيات مع دول شرق آسيا وشرق أوروبا لاستقدام طلبه من تلك الدول انسجاما مع التوجيهات الملكية بان تصل إعداد الطلبة في عام 2020 إلى 100 ألف طالب وتضم الجامعة من الطلبة الوافدين حاليا 409 طلاب في حين تجاوز العدد في السنوات الأولى من تأسيسها 3 آلاف طالب من مختلف الجنسيات وتبنت الجامعة رسالة عمان التي تدعو إلى احترام جميع أبناء المذاهب وعدم التفريق بينهم واعدت الجامعة خطه خمسيه تبدأ العام الجاري تتضمن إنشاء مبنى للنشاطات الطلابية بكلفه تقديريه تصل إلى 2.5 مليون دينار ومبنى جديد لمكتبه محوسبه وإنشاء شبكة مواصلات داخل الجامعة ومظلات وتتضمن الخطة إنشاء سكن للطلبة وسكن للعاملين من خلال صندوق الاستثمار في الجامعة الذي وضع فيه نصف مليون دينار لتحريك استثماراته خصوصا بعد الانتهاء من إنشاء الطريق الجديد الذي يربط بين الجامعة ومدينة المفرق وساهم مشروع ربط مكتبات الجامعات الاردنيه في توفير نحو 3 ملايين دينار سنويا.
وتساهم الجامعة بفاعليه في تنمية المجتمع المحلي من خلال الاتصال المباشر والتواصل مع الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية واعتمادها كمركز لإجراء الاختبارات والأبحاث العلمية وتنفرد بعدد من التخصصات التي تقوم بتدريسها خصوصا التركيز على تعليم اللغات لغير الناطقين بالعربية حيث وقعت اتفاقيات مع عدد من الجامعات العربية والإسلامية لزيادة أعداد الطلبة للاستفادة من التخصصات المتوفرة كما تم افتتاح مركز دراسات العالم الإسلامي فيها ليكون قاعدة معلومات شامله عن أحوال العالم الإسلامي وقضاياه وساعد تأسيسها في المفرق على تشجيع التحاق الفتاة بالتعليم الجامعي وخلق وجودها عددا كبيرا من فرص العمل.


اهداء لصديقتي الغاليه بنت الشديفات 
مشكور معاذ على الطرح الرائع

----------


## داليا

السلط مدينة أردنية عريقة، والمركز الإداري لمحافظة البلقاء في الأردن. وهي على الطريق الرئيسية القديمة المؤدية من عمّان إلى القدس. تقع على مرتفعات البلقاء، بارتفاع يبلغ حوالي 790-1100 مترا فوق مستوى سطح البحر.
السلط هي رابع أكبر مدن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية من حيث عدد السكان، يبلغ عدد سكان السلط الكبرى حوالي ٩٦ألف نسمه. السلط المدينة فيبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي ٧٢ ألف نسمة (عام 2005). تبعد عن عمان عاصمة الأردن مسافة 30 كيلومتر. هي عاصمة محافظة البلقاء (وسميت بسالتوس نسبة إلى القائد اليوناني العظيم الذي فتحها زمن الاسكندر المقدوني).




التضاريس



مدينة السلط ذات تضاريس جبلية، ويوجد فيها كثير من الحارات أو الاحياء. ويوجد فيها سلاسل جبلية جميلةورائعة وخلابة. تحتوي أراضي السلط على أشجار العنب والتين والرمان وغيرها.السلط عدة جبال أو مرتفعات عدا عن وسط البلد ومن هذه الجبال "زي" والخندق والعيزريه والسلالم والمنشية والبقيع وبطنا وغيرها.


الآثار



تحتوي السلط على العديد من الآثار لعصور مختلفة :

فيها أقدم متحف في الأردن، ويمثل تاريخ السلط ويحتوي على عده أركان منها : 
ركن الاثار القديمه والحلى والملابس والادوات المنزلية القديمة وكذلك
العملة النقدية القديمة لعدة ازمنة وحضارات
المناطق الاثريه والتاريخيه كثيره منها مقام نبي الله يوشع بن نون
شلالات الرميمين وقلعة القلعة والخضر لجدعة وحي السلط القديم وسوق السكافية؛ كل هذه مبانٍ وآثار قديمة جدا وتحتوي كذلك على قصر أبو جابر الذي حاليا تقوم مجموعة يابانية بترميمه حيث بناه العثمانيون حين أقاموا في السلط.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 

شكرا لكل الاعضاء الكرام اللذين شاركونا بوضع المعلومات القيمة عن المناطق الرائعه في الاردن ... مميزين دائما 

يعطيكم الف عافيه 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

منطقة جديتا في لواء الكورة ... 

أما عن بلدة جديتا فهي تتربع على جبال سبعه شامخه كجبال عمان السبعه الشامخه كشموخ الأردن وأهله. 

طبعا اذا قدر لك زيارة جديتا فلا شك انك ستخرخ مثقلا بالتين والرمان و المشمش و هذا حسب الموسم ... في وادي الريان والذي كان يعرف باسم وادي اليابس قديماً

وللحديث عن أكبر عشائر قرية جديتا 


**عشيرة بني ملحم**

من قرية جديتا, ويعدون المؤسسون لهذه القرية.
أصلهم من بني عطية ونخوتهم (بني عطية) و أصلهم من جنوب الاردن من منطقة وادي رم مما يؤيد ذلك, وقد خرج منهم فرع يقال لهم الزيوت.

وتأكيدا على ذلك نجد شاعر الأردن الكبير المرحوم مصطفى وهبي التل (عرار) يتغنى بـ (رمّ) وأهله وهضابهم الشماء وديرتهم العذية فيقول:
يا أخت (رم) كيف (رم) وكيف حال بني عطية
هل مــــا تزال هضــابهم شـمّا وديرتهم عـــذية
ســــقيا لعـهدك والحــــياة كــما نؤملها رضــية
وتلاع وادي ( اليـتـم) ضــاحـكة وتربتها غـنية " 

**خير الكلام ما قل ودل**



ونرجع لقرية جديتا و منطقة وادي الريان..

وهذه الصور لمنطقة وادي الريان في قرية جديتا // لواء الكورة



الطريق الى قرية جديتا 



وادي الريان 



شجر الرمان في الوادي




مجرى المياه ( القناة ) في وادي الريان 



إعرف بلدك ... أما عن ...

غابات جبل برقش
تقع غابات برقش في الجزء الجنوبي الشرقي من لواء الكورة وإلى الجنوب من محمية برقش للأحياء البرية 

ولهذه الغابات مزايا بيئية تتمثل في وجود قمة لهذه الغابة تعرف( برأس برقش) الذي يرتفع حوالي 875 متراً فوق مستوى سطح البحر ومن مميزاتها الجغرافية أنها تشرف على معظم مناطق شمال الأردن وسهول حوران وجبل الشيخ .

******************************************

من المعالم 

كهف السيد المسيح في صير - بيت ايدس يقع على بعد (4) كم غرب بلدة بيت ايدس في لواء الكورة وهو موقع مشرف على نهر الأردن, ويبعد عنه حوالي (10)كم شرقاً, كما يرتفع على سطح البحر حوالي (2570) ويبلغ مساحة الكهف حوالي (17،7 م )

 استخدم منذ العصر الروماني معصرة للزيتون ويجاور الكهف معصرة عنب وقبران فريدان منحوتان في الصخر إضافة إلى بئر ماء


كنيسة السيد المسيح تقع في خربة خلة عيسى الواقعة غرب بلدة أيدس والكنيسة تعود للقرن السابع الميلادي

 تكمن أهمية هذا الموقع الأثري في انه على علاقة محتملة برحلة قام بها السيد المسيح عليه السلام في الكهف، حيث تم العثور على اسم الموقع القديم وهو(حير) الذي ترجع مصادر تاريخية انه المكان الذي شرفه السيد المسيح بزيارته قادما من الجليل وعابرا نهر الأردن بمرافقة عدد من اتباعه



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطبيعى 800x600 and weights 123KB.



هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة بحجمها الطبيعى 800x600 and weights 155KB.




محمية برقش للاحياء البرية



















وتضم هذه الغابات أشجارا حرجية حوالي مليوني شجرة قديمة من السنديان والبلوط والبطم والزعرور 














" وفي العام 2000 واستجابة للرغبة الملكية السامية "على اثر زيارة جلالته للمنطقة" 

فقد تم المباشرة بتجهيزمحمية جديدة للسياحة البيئية تتبع اداريا للديوان الملكي الهاشمي في منطقة رأس برقش(اعلى قمة في المنطقة وترتفع 785م عن سطح البحر)
وتم احضار مجموعة من الغزلان الحوامل من المانيا واستراليا اضافة الى الايل الاسمر من تركيا (حوامل وذلك لضمان توالدها وتكاثرها هنا) لاعادة توطينها في المنطقة بعد انقراضها منها 



كما تم تجهيز مسيجات خاصة "الشبك الازرق" للطيور التي كانت تعيش في هذه المنطقة مثل الفزنت والحجل والحبش والطاووس وغيرها 



الطريق الى المغارة

ومغارة برقش هي تكوين جيولوجي طبيعي

(المغارة طبيعية بينما الكهف من صنع الانسان,...راجع تفسير سورة الكهف)

يعود للعصر الاكرياتيسي 35-40 مليون سنة وبالتالي فإن العمر المقدر لها هو 40 مليون سنة وتتكون من عدة مغارات ودهاليز متصلة ببعضها البعض وتقدر مساحتها بـ4-5 دونمات "وقد تختلف هذة الارقام لاحقا تبعا لاكتشاف المزيد فيها" وتقع دون مستوى سطح الارض ما بين 20 الى 30 مترا ضمن تكوين صخري سماكته 50 - 60 مترا وتبعد عن الشارع العام حوالي 150 مترا


واكتشفت المغارة في العام 1995 من قبل الباحث البيئي احمد الشريدة وكان الدخول اليها يقتضي الزحف لمسافة 3 امتار عبر "عنق" صخري لا يتجاوز قطره نصف متر قبل ان يتم في العام 2003 توسعته وتكسيره بحيث اصبح بالامكان الدخول اليها وقوفا بقامة منتصبة وكان هذا العنق يشكل حائلا طبيعيا وقف دون دخول الناس اليها مما ساهم في الحفاظ عليها وحال دون سكنى البشر فيها قديما حيث لم يعثر بداخل المغارة ما يشير الى سكنى احد بها
ويسود الظلام الدامس اجواء المغارة فيما تتواجد بقع صغيرة من الماء هنا وهناك احداها تعود اصلا لما كان عين ماء صغيرة


وتتصف المغارة بالبرودة صيفا والدفء شتاء ,بحرارة معدلها 18 درجة مئوية فيما تفيد اجواؤها المنعشة المصابين بالازمة التنفسية
ويتراوح ارتفاع المغارة من المتر الى ال20 مترا 


وتتميز المغارة بتشكيلاتها الصخرية والتي تكونت عبر ملايين السنين بالوان متعددة اضفتها المعادن الذائبة في المياه التي تسربت عبر الشقوق مسببة تآكل وذوبان الصخور الجيرية ومن ثم تبخرها مكونة الصواعد stalagmite والهوابط stalactite والتي يحتاج كل سم منها الى ما يتراوح ما بين 200 الى 300 سنة ليتكون! قطرة قطرة:








[color:5c9c=red]مغارة برقش من اجمل المغارات الجيولوجية في العالم[/color] وسط غابات برقش 80كم شمال عمان المنتشرة على مساحة 20 ألف دونم تقع مغارة /الظهر/ برقش على مسافة 30 كيلو مترا الى الغرب من اربد التي تعد من اجمل المغارات الجيولوجية في العالم وتضاهي بجمالها وشكلها مغارة جعيتا في لبنان . والمغارة التي تعد الكهف الطبيعي الوحيد المكتشف في الاردن عبارة عن تجويف طبيعي مكون من عدة مغارات ودهاليز متصلة ببعضها البعض تكونت في الازمنة الجيولوجية الغابرة .

وتقدر مساحة المغارة بين 3 و 4 الاف متر مربع . الوصول الى المغارة يتطلب من الزائر قطع مسافة حوالي 80 كيلومترا الى الشمال من عمان//.. تشكل المغارة معلما سياحيا بارزا بما تحتويه من مخاريط من الصواعد في ارضيتها ومخاريط النوازل والهوابط المدلاة من سقفها بلونها القرمزي اضافة الى لوحات جدارية طبيعية متدرجة في الالوان والاطاريف ذات جمال طبيعي نادر تشكلت في دهاليزها التي يزيد طول بعضها عن المائة متر عبر ملايين السنين 0 

وتشكلت الصواعد والنوازل في صور اعمدة كلسية يصل طول بعضها الى 170 سنتمترا في حين ما يزال بعضهات في طور التشكيل. وتتدلى النوازل التي تلتصق بالسقف بطريقة رائعة وبالوان وردية تشبه تماما صخور خزنة البتراء الاثرية . ويجري العمل حاليا على تنظيف مدخل المغارة بازالة الطمم والاتربة والحجارة المتراكمة تمهيدا لتاهيلها لاستقبال الزوار بعد اكتمال البنية التحتية . وتطل برقش التي ترتفع 875 مترا عن سطح البحر على مرتفعات الضفة الغربية غربا وهضبة الجولان السورية وجبل الشيخ اللبناني شمالا وقلعة عجلون جنوبا . 0 وتحتوي المغارة على سراديب ضيقة يمر منها جسم الانسان بصعوبة.











أتمنى أن تكون الصور قد حازت على اعجابكم
وتقبلوا أجمل تحياتي ... وسنكمل حديثنا عن كنوز برقش في مرة أخرى ... النوم في احضان طبيعة برقش 
بين اشجار السنديان.

----------


## الفنان الشاب محمد ملحم

معلموة كتير حلو معاذ

----------


## shams spring

:Bl (11):   :Bl (11):   :Bl (11): 


*اربـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــد*

[COLOR="Blue"]إربد
مدينة إربد
Arabella 
—  مدينة  — 
Irbid City 

مدينة إربد 

علم 

اسم مستعار: عروس الشمال[/COLOR] 




إربد أو عروس الشمال مدينة تقع في شمال المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، وأكبر مدنها، وتعد ثاني أكبر مدن المملكة بعد العاصمة عمّان بالنسبة لعدد السكان. تقع على بُعد 70 كيلومتراً شمال العاصمة تقريباً. كانت بداياتها في العصر الروماني حيث بُنيت في موقع متوسط بين مُدن حلف الديكابولس العشرة التاريخية، وأصبحت فيما بعد مركزاً من مراكز الفتح الإسلامي.

يُقدر عدد سكان المدينة بحوالي مليون نسمة ويزداد العدد بإضافة ضواحيها والقرى المجاورة لها ليُناهز المليون وربع. وتقدر مساحة المدينة مع ضواحيها بحوالي 160 كيلو متر مربع. [بحاجة لمصدر] وتعد إربد العاصمة الثقافية للأردن ويوجد فيها مكتبة تعد من أكبر المكتبات في الشرق الأوسط وهي المكتبة الحسينية في جامعة اليرموك.


:طبوغرافية المنطقة

*المنطقة الريفية شمال اربدتمتاز منطقة إربد بسهولها الخصبة وبكثرة الوديان مثل:*

*وادي زقلاب بالقرب من دير ابي سعيد
وادي أبو زياد بالقرب من دير ابي سعيد
وادي الريان (وادي اليابس): بالقرب من قرية جديتا
وادي الصريح
وادي دلبان: بالقرب من قرية بيت يافا
وادي الجرون: بالقرب من قرية جحفية والمزار
وادي الموت: بالقرب من قرية دير السعنة
وادي الغفر: وهو مشهور لدى أهالي اربد ويقع غرب إربد وغرب حي الطوال وحي التركمان مباشرة وشرق قرى كفريوبا وسوم.
وادي الشرايعة في ارحابا.
وادي الشلالة في الرمثا وهو امتداد لوادي نهر اليرموك.
وتجري بعض الأودية الجافة حول مدينة إربد مثل أودية الغَفر، والبارحة، وزبدة، والحَمام، ودلهام، والقبلي، والروية*


مدينة الثقافة الأردنية للعام 2007

* :مدينة الثقافة الأردنيةنتيجةً لمكانة إربد الثقافية في الساحة الأردنية والعربية تُوجت إربد اليوم لتكون مدينة الثقافة الأردنية للعام 2007، وتحتفل اربد بكلّ ما فيها بهذه المناسبة الجميلة طوال هذا العام. ولم ينحصر التقدم في هذه المجالات، بل قامت بلدية اربد بإنشاء مكتبة عامة سنة 1955، وتعتبر أول مكتبة بلدية في الأردن، وفتحت أبوابها للقراء عام 1957، وتحتوي على 39820 كتاباً ودورية وتفتح أبوابها يومياً للمواطنيين وطلاب الجامعة، كما اهتمتبالثقافة والرياضة فدعمت كل المؤسسات الثقافية والمنتديات، وأنشأت النادي العربي عام 1945، ونادي الحسين الذي انشئ عام 1964 بالإضافة إلى المراكز الشبابية المنتشرة في مختلف مناطق اربد، ومدينة الحسن الرياضية، وقامت البلدية بإنشاء منتدى اربد الثقافي عام 1982م.

وفي المجال الاجتماعي، فقد تأسست في عام 1956 مديرية للشؤون الاجتماعية، وتأسس اتحاد الجمعيات الخيرية لمحافظة اربد عام 1958م. وتشتمل إربد على 20 مسجداً موزعة على أحياء المدينة كافة تعتبر اربد من أجمل مدن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، وما يمكن مشاهدته عند زيارة هذه المدينة، قيام بلدية اربد بإنشاء عدد كبير من الحدائق العامة، ويأتي إنشاء هذه الحدائق من منطلق حضاري وفهم وطني، حتى بلغت (23) حديقة.*


*مستشفيات المدينة*

قاعة الملك عبد الله للاجتماعات في مستشفى جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في المدينةفي إربد عدة مستشفيات سعتها 255 سريراً بالإضافة إلى العيادات الصحية (3 عيادات) والصيدليات.


*
بعض مستشفيات المحافظة:*


*مستشفى الأميرة بسمة التعليمي (حكومي)
مستشفى الأمير راشد بن الحسن (عسكري).
مستشفى الملك المؤسس عبد الله بن الحسين
مستشفى الأميرة بديعة (حكومي)
مستشفى الأميرة رحمة (حكومي)
مستشفى اربد التخصصي (خصوصي).
مستشفى اربد الإسلامي (خصوصي).
مستشفى القواسمي التخصصي (خصوصي).
مستشفى أبن النفيس التخصصي (خصوصي).
مستشفى الاميرة راية في مدينة ديرابي سعيد (حكومي).
مستشفى اليرموك (حكومي)
مستشفى النجاح (خصوصي)
مستشفى الرمثا الحكومي
مستشفى معاذ بن جبل (حكومي)
مستشفى أبوعبيدة(حكومي)
*


*معالم التراث في اربد*
 مقال تفصيلي :معالم التراث في اربد 
*متحف الآثار في اربدتزخر مدينة اربد بالكثير من المعالم التراثية التي تعبر عن تاريخ المدينة وعمقها الحضاري وما زالت قائمة ومنها[5]:
*

*تل الحصن الأثري غرب اربدمتحف التراث الشعبي*
*متحف الآثار في إربد
تل إربد
سور إربد القديم
برج المراقبة في وادي الغفر
المسجد المملوكي القديم
منزل علي خلقي الشرايري يتم ترميمه الأن.
مسجد إربد الكبير
مدرسة إربد التجهيزية (الرشيدية)
فندق الملك غازي
دار النابلسي وقد أصبحت متحفاً وحديقة لمنطقة وسط البلد 0
دار عبد الله الجودة
منزل شاعر الأردن عرار
سوق الصاغة القديم
بيت أبو رجيع وبيت سعيد جمعة.
عمارة محمود جمعة.
قصر الملكة مصباح بناه المعماري فالح حسين كريزم.
خان حدو.
مقام الشيخ خليل التميمي ومقام الشيخ عوض الهامي.
مبنى دار سرايا اربد..
*


*الأكلات الشعبية في محافظة إربد*


*المنسف*
ا*لمكمورة
الكبة أو الكباب
المطابق
الجعاجيل (الكعاكيل أو الشعاشيل
المقلوبة
اللزاقيات
اذان الشايب
المسخن*
 :Bl (11):   :Bl (11):   :Bl (11):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو على المعلومات الحلوه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

محافظة مادبا هي إحدى محافظة المملكة الأردنية الـ12. تضم في مكنونها العديد من المعالم الأثرية والطبيعية. تقع المحافظة جنوب العاصمه عمان على بعد 33 كم.
عاصمة المحافظة مدينة مادبا، وتشتهر بالفسيفساء والكنائس القديمة ولعل أشهرها كنيسة الخارطة (الروم الأرثوذكس) وكنيسة الرسل وكذلك جبل نيبو وهي منطقة زراعية خصبة محاطة بعدة جامعات لعل أشهرها الجامعة الألمانيه والأمريكية وجامعة الزيتونه والإسراءو جامعة الزيتونة وجامعة البتراء والمعهد العالمي Kings Academy
يقطن مادبا عدد من العشائر ومن أهم هذة العشائر المسيحية الثلاث الرئيسية العزيزات، المعايعة، الكرادشة والحمارنة التي قامت بإنشاء مدينة مادبا الحديثة عام 1880 على إثر نزوحها من مدينة الكرك بعد خلافات مع بعض العشائر هناك حيث ما زال يحكم في المدينة القانون العشائري القديم بالإضافة إلى القانون المدني، يوجد فيها جبل نيبو الذي يطل على البحر الميت أخفض منطقة في العالم.. يوجد في المحافظة مخيم للاجئين الفلسطينيين تدعمه وكالة غوث وتشغيل اللاجئين وتدعمهم الحكومه الأردنية (الأونروا) التابعة للأمم المتحدة.
التطور التاريخي والحضاري لمدينة مأدبا :-
بلدة مادبا موغلة في القدم، لها تاريخ طويل، إذ ذكرت في التوراة حوالي عام 1300 ق. م وفي الانجيل على انها المدينة المؤابية (ميديا) وبعد ذلك أصبحت مأدبا بلدة العموريين بين ذبيان وحسبان وذكرت على المسلة الحجرية المؤابية التي أقامها الملك المؤابي ميشع سنه 850 ق. م سكن العمونيين هذه المدينة في حوالي 100 ق. م ثم استقر فيها الانباط، ومكثوا فيها حقباً طويلة ثم احتلها الرومان الذين هبطوا فيها بلدة ريفية مثل جرش، وقد بلغت اوج ازدهارها في عهد الدولة البيزنطية، كما اكتشفت فيها بعض الاثار الامويه.
اهم ما اشتهرت به المدينة :-
تشتهر بلدة مأدبا بأرضية الفسيفساء النادرة التي تعود إلى العهد البيزنطي في كنيسة الروم الاذروذكس وفيها أقدم خريطة اصلية للارض المقدسة، ويعود ----- إلى ستة 560 م حيث بلغت فنون صناعة الفسيفساء ذروة الروعة من الاتقان بين القرنين الثاني والسادس للميلاد.
أهم الاثار في مدينة مأدبا :-
1-	الكنائس : أ – كنيسة الروم الذروذكس ب- كنيسة العذراء وكنيسة الشهداء ج- كنيسة ايلا النبي 2- جبل نيبو
يقع بالقرب من مأدبا وعلى بعد 10 كم وعلى قمته بناء انشأه رهبان الفرديسكان لحماية لوحات الفسيفساء الرائعة التي تعود إلى القرنين الرابع والسادس للميلاد وقد بنيت كنيسة صغيرة في هذا الموقع من قبل المسيحيين الأوائل عام  393 م ولم يبعد عن البناء العائد للقرن الرابع سوى بضع كتل من حجر الكلس مع شيء من الأرضية الفسيفسائية.
3- موقع صياغة الاثري :- تقع شمال جبل نبو يوجد فيها معالم الاثار الرئيسية للكنيسة ودير مجاور لها وكشفت الحفريات وجود ----- في ناحيتها الجنوبية مع قاعة واسعة في الشمال مدار في القرب منها. 4-	موقع ام الرصاص :- يقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من مأدبا على مسافة 30 كم وفي مكان يرتفع برج البيزنطي مقدار 15 م. وكان هذا البرج في ذاك الزمان ملاذ للشال الباحثين بقصد السللاله والتغير.

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور معاذ على الفكرة الرائعة والمميزة 
فكرة جميلة لنتعرف على الأردن أكثر بعيون الأعضاء 
استمتعت جداً بمتابعة كل مشاركاتكم و أن شاء الله تعالى رح تابع معكم بهاد القطار لحتى يكون شامل لكل مناطق الأردن 
و أكيد بنحبك يا أردن وبنعشق ترابك 
لي عودة عاجلة للمشاركة 
ودي و أريج وردي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*قبل لنبدأ أنا حابه أعطي نبذه مختصره عن أنواع السياحة الموجوده بالأردن وبعدين رح نتعرف على المناطق أكثر* 

*السياحة في الأردن
*يتمتع الأردن بمزايا ومقومات جغرافية وتاريخية وطبيعية تجعل منه بلدا سياحيا في جميع فصول العام وتلبي معظم الأهداف التي ينشدها السائح. حيث تتوافر الأماكن الدينية والمواقع الأثرية والمشاتي والمصايف والينابيع الطبيعية والغابات والصحارى والشواطئ.
ويمكن إجمال أنواع السياحة في الأردن في النقاط التالية: 

*1ــ السياحة الثقافية:*
وتشمل زيارة المواقع الأثرية للاطلاع عليها ومعرفة حضارات وتقاليد الشعوب التي عاشت في المنطقة خلال العصور الغابرة. وهناك الآلاف من المواقع التاريخية والأثرية في الأردن ومن أهمها مدينتا البتراء وجرش، وقلعة الكرك، والربض، وأم قيس والمدرج الروماني وكهف الرقيم الذي حدثت فيه قصة أصحاب الكهف التي ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم. 

*2ــ السياحة العلاجية:*
وتعني الينابيع الطبيعية المعدنية للحصول على الراحة الجسمية والنفسية وزيارة المصحات وأماكن الاستشفاء ومن أهمها شواطئ العقبة والبحر الميت وحمامات ماعين وعفرة والمياه الكبريتية في الأغوار وبخاصة في منطقة الحمة.
توجد في الأردن العديد من المستشفيات الحديثة المزودة بالأجهزة والمعدات المتقدمة ويشرف عليها أطباء أردنيون متميزون في مهاراتهم الطبية ومتخصصون في كافة أنواع العلاجات، سواء أكانوا في مستشفيات حكومية أم خاصة، ويستقبل الأردن سنويا أكثر من مائة ألف مواطن عربي للعلاج أجريت لبعضهم عمليات قلب مفتوح، ونقل كلى وعلاج عقم.. الخ. 

*3ــ السياحة الدينية:* 
وتعني زيارة الأماكن التاريخية الدينية ، ويوجد في الأردن العديد من هذه الأماكن والأضرحة وبخاصة في مناطق الكرك ومعان ووادي الأردن، والسلط، مثل أضرحة الصحابة جعفر بن أبي طالب وعبدالله بن رواحة وزيد بن حارثة وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح وشرحبيل بن حسنة وضرار بن الأزور رضي الله عنهم. 

*4 ــ سياحة الاصطياف:*
إن تنوع المناخ في مناطق الأردن نعمة من الله تعالى، فكثير من السياح يفدون إلى الأردن لقضاء عطلة الصيف في أجوائه الخلابة مثل أحراج وجبال عجلون ودبِّين. كما أن الجو في العاصمة لطيف ومنعش خصوصا في المناطق الجبلية حيث تتوافر الحدائق والمتنزهات. 

*5ـ السياحة الرياضية:* 
حيث يمارس السياح أنواعا كثيرة من رياضتهم المحببة مثل التزلج على الماء والسباحة وصيد السمك والصيد البري وخاصة في مناطق العقبة ووادي رم والأزرق. 

*6 - السياحة الشتوية:* 
وتشمل قضاء فصل الشتاء او جزء منه في أماكن الدفء الطبيعي وخاصة في مناطق الأغوار والبحر الميت والعقبة. وهناك انواع اخرى من السياحة.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*العقبـــة :
*على حافة الصخور، تلتقي الشمس والماء مع مناظر الطبيعة الخلابة في مدينة العقبة، مدينة الرمل الذهبي، والنخل الباسق، والماء البلوري في الخليج الذي يحتضن ميناء الأردن ومنفذه البحري، وأجمل منتجعات السياحة الشتوية على شواطئ البحر الأحمر. 

يرجع تاريخ المدينة إلى عهد الأدوميين وكانت تسمى في ذلك الوقت (آيلة) ثم حكمها الأنباط والرومان، وبرزت أهمية العقبة في العهد البيزنطي في القرن الرابع الميلادي وتحولت إلى مركز ديني مهم، وأصبحت مدينة إسلامية بعد غزوة تبوك عام 630م. ثم خضعت لحكم المماليك والصليبيين والعثمانيين على التوالي،وبني المماليك فيها قلعة العقبة عام 1320م والتي اتخذها الشريف حسين بن علي قاعدة انطلاقه لمحاربة العثمانيين. 

تقع العقبة على رأس خليج العقبة على بعد 360 كم إلى الجنوب من عمان، وفيها يستمتع الزائر بعالم البحر المدهش،ويستطيع ممارسة هواياته كالسباحة، أو التزلج على الماء، أو صيد الأسماك، أو قيادة الزوارق الشراعية، او أي نوع من أنواع الرياضة البحرية. 

أما الذين يرغبون بالتمتع بالشمس، فإن الشاطئ العقباوي النظيف يعتبر مكانا جاذبا لقضاء ساعات هادئة في التأمل والاسترخاء. وفي العقبة يتوافر الدفء شتاء، فلا تنخفض درجة حرارة المياه فيها عن 20 درجة وبالإضافة إلى كونها مدينة سياحية كذلك ميناء الأردن الوحيد حيث يصدر عن طريقه الفوسفات والبوتاس، وتصل إليه آلاف السفن المحملة بالبضائع المختلفة
*صور للبحر الأحمر ( ثغر الأردن الباسم - العقبة )*
*من تصويري الخاص*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الـبـتــراء :
*تعتبر البتراء من أشهر المعالم الأثرية في الأردن، وهي مدينة محفورة في الصخور، أقامها الأنباط العرب قبل أكثر من ألفي عام لتكون عاصمة لدولتهم، وظلت شاهدا على المعجزة البشرية التي تخرج المدن من بطون الجبال. يعرفها زائروها والقارئون عنها باسم (المدينة الوردية) نسبة إلى لون الصخور التي شكلت بناءها الفريد، وهي مدينة أشبه ما تكون بالقلعة، تقع البتراء على بعد 262 كيلومترا إلى الجنوب من عمان، وهي واحدة من أهم مواقع الجذب السياحي في الأردن، حيث تؤمها أفواج السياح من كل بقاع الأرض، ويأتيها الباحثون عن تجليات التاريخ الإنساني، والراغبون باستحضار العصور الغابرة، في رحلة تختلط فيها المتعة بالمعرفة.
يصل الزائر إلى قلب البتراء ويمر عبر السيق ، ذلك الشق الصخري الرهيب الذي يبلغ طوله أكثر من 1000 متر وترتفع حوافه الصخرية 300 متر ، وعندما يصل السيق إلى نهايته ، فإنه ينحني في استدارة جانبية ، ثم تتبدد الظلال لتظهر أعظم الآثار روعة (الخزنة) إحدى عجائب الكون الفريدة ، وهي المحفورة في الصخر الأصم على واجهة الجبل ، ويلمع صخرها الوردي تحت ضوء الشمس ، بارتفاع 140 متراً ، وعرض 90 متراً .
في وسط المدينة يشاهد الزائر مئات المعالم التي حفرها وأنشأها الإنسان ، من هياكل شامخة ، وأضرحة ملكية باذجة ، إلى المدرج الكبير الذي يتسع لسبعة الآف متفرج ، والبيوت الصغيرة والكبيرة ، والردهات ، وقاعات الاحتفالات ، وقنوات الماء والصهاريج والحمّامات ، إضافة إلى صفوف الدرج المزخرفة ، والأسواق ، والبوابات المقسوسة ، ويعتبر الدير من أضخم الأماكن الأثرية في البتراء ، حيث يبلغ عرضة 50 متراً ، وإرتفاعة 45 متراً ، ويبلغ ارتفاع لغاية 8 أمتار ، ومن المرجح أن يكون الدير قد بني في القرن الثالث الميلادي ، على قمة الدير يمد الناضر بصرة إلى أبعد مدى ، فيرى الأرض الفلسطينية وسيناء بالكامل

*صور المدينة الوردية عاصمة الانباط* 
*(( البتراء ))*
*من تصويري الخاص*

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا معاذ على الموضوع ..شكرا دموع الغصون على الاضافه 

ساضيف بعض الصور من تصويري من رحله قمنا بها واصدقائي الى البتراء قبل شهرين





   في الطريق الى السيق


انا واصدقائي في الخلفية 



احمد ولا تسألوني كيف وصل هناك



صورة جماعية في السيق


لا تعليق -بصراحه الطريق في السيق جميله جدا بالرغم من المسافه الطويله استمتعنا بالمناظر الطبيعيه ولم نشعر بالمسافه
هاي بالنزول مو بالطلوع













هذول ولا باصات الزرقاء الاتستراد بكونو طايرين -الاجره 25 دينار 







صورة جماعية 






هنا حب من النظرة الاولى -مش للسائحه قصدي للبتراء احلى شي فجاءه بتكون قبالك 





اشرف 


البتراء -كيف التصوير فنان صح -3D -     :Smile: 


انا والبتراء وسياح


انا والبتراء لحالنا -صيحت على السياح شوي هربو بده الواحد يتصور صوره مع البتراء لحاله  :SnipeR (68): 
بمزح ما صيحت -حد يجبلنا الشرطه السياحيه هلا

وسلامتكم 

بس صراحه رحله من العمر كانت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حلوين كتير الصور حسان 
 وفعلاً ما في بعد الرحلات الجماعية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فعلاً مشاركاتكم جميلة جداً  ..

بكل صدق انا مستمتع جدا بالصور الرائعه .. أحسست بأني موجود هناك في كل مكان وفي كل زمان .. ذكريات لا تنسى .

مشكورين يا أحبتي على المرور .

----------


## دموع الغصون

ليت الوقوف بوادي السير اجباري وليت جارك يا وادي الشتا جاري
لعلني من رؤى وجدي القديم به ارتاد مسا لجنيات اشعاري
يابنت وادي الشتا هشت خمائله لعارض هل من وسمي مبدار
وثغرة/ الزعتري/ افتر مبسمها عن لون خدك اذ تغزوه انظاري
خداك يابنت من دحنون ديرتنا سبحانه باريء الاردن من باري

وادي الشتا حتى عرار لم يوفه باشعاره وصفا...

احدى جنان الاردن الباقية....قبل ان يقضي عليها اهمال وانانية الانسان...






واد ٍ متعرج ٍ يقع في لواء وادي السير ضمن محافظة عمــــّــان 

وهو واد ٍ يربط بين منطقة عراق الأمير ( من الغرب ) وبين منطقة مرج الحمام (من الشرق

يمكن اوصول اليه من عمان عبر طريق المطار الى منطقة مرج احمام نزولا عبر منطقة ام عبهرة التابعة لمرج الحمام الى منطقة البحاث...








في الافق يلمع البحر الميت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[COLOR="rgb(0, 191, 255)"]أبدعتِ دموع الغصون ... لكِ مني كل الشكر و التقدير [/COLOR]

----------

